# Disaster payment eligibility for drivers in southern Tasmania



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

The Tasmanian Government advises:






Coronavirus (COVID-19)


View COVID-19 information from the Department of Health (Tasmania).




www.coronavirus.tas.gov.au





Last Updated: 25 Oct 2021 11:41am

*COVID-19 Disaster Payment – Southern Tasmania Lockdown*

The Australian Government has activated the COVID-19 Disaster Payment for eligible workers affected by the Southern Tasmania lockdown.

Tasmanian workers who are eligible will receive $750 if they have lost 20 or more hours of work, and $450 if they have lost up to 20 hours of work (or the equivalent of a full day's work) between Saturday 16 and Monday 18 October 2021.

The payment is available to eligible people who live or work in the affected Local Government Areas of Brighton, Central Highlands, Clarence City, Derwent Valley, Glamorgan-Spring Bay, Glenorchy, Hobart City, Huon Valley, Sorell, Southern Midlands, Tasman, and Kingborough.

People currently receiving an income support payment can also claim an extra payment of $200 if they have lost 8 hours or more of work, or a full day’s work, and meet the other eligibility requirements for the COVID-19 Disaster Payment.

Eligible Tasmanians can get ready to claim now by creating a myGov account, if you don’t already have one. The claims will open on Friday 22 October and Tasmanians affected by the Southern Lockdown will be able to claim financial support for the period of the lockdown.

More information about the COVID-19 Disaster Payment, and how to claim, is online at Services Australia.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

The disaster payment is available to sole traders as well as employees.

It is NOT subject to either GST or income tax.

See:









COVID-19 Disaster Payment - Services Australia


This was a support payment for workers adversely affected by a state public health order.




www.servicesaustralia.gov.au


----------

